# arduino serial mess



## blah44 (Jan 31, 2014)

I got openjdk and arduino finally installed and running!

However, the arduino IDE has the serial port menu item greyed out for some bizarre reason. It is fixed to "COM1". I can select serial monitor, and then of course it starts complaining about COM1 and says I need to select the correct option from the serial port pulldown. Why the heck is it greyed out?

For the record I definitely see my cauA1 or whatever that was appear and disappear in /dev when I unplug and plug.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2014)

I think you need to have comms/uarduno installed.


----------



## blah44 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks! I got that installed and kldload'd cleanly, but then what? I still have the same problem in the IDE, grayed out serial port selection.

I found the uarduno author web site and took a look, even applied is USB device ID updates, but I still do not see how this kld works or helps the main arduino port.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 3, 2014)

Have you checked ~/.arduino/preferences.txt for

```
serial.port=/dev/cuaU1
```

Did you follow the message that showed after installing the port about group memberships?


----------

